# Diary of a HITman: Volume 1



## easymoneymike (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome!  First off I want to thank the Pars team and everyone here at IM for what they do.  Without you guys doing what you do, I wouldn't be making this log.  I've decided its time to get serious with my training and diet.  I've been a little lax on my diet the past few weeks and its time to buckle down and cut the crap to focus on growing.  My cycle, which starts today, will be all Pars gear with support from CEM and IML as well.  They cycle is as follows:

Wk 1-5: 50mg Dbol, split twice daily
Wk 1-12:  300mg Deca
Wk 1-14:  600mg Test E
Wk 11-14: Super DMZ, 2 caps daily

Arimidex:  Between .5 and 1 daily 
IML Advanced Cycle Support will be ran daily for the length of the run
Prami on hand if needed with this low a deca dose I"ll have to see if it will be needed or not

 Stats:

26
6'1
182 lbs
BF % 14-15

Goal is to add as much strength and size as I can and get up over 200 lbs while maintaining a decent BF %.  I"m not too concerned about BF right now but I don't want to add anymore than I have to get my calorie surplus in.  I have a big frame to build on and have been always been on the heavier side so I have to watch it.  Moderate cardio will be kept in around 4 days per week.  I want to stay leaner this run so by making this log I'm hoping it will keep me motivated and focused on my goals.

As the title hints at, training will be HIT style with some variety thrown in every 3rd or 4th week to avoid overtraining and to provide some different stimulation.  Typically after warmups I do 2 higher rep sets for the feel and pump followed by one all out set with a choice of drops, rest pause, negatives or forced reps.  Lifts will focus on the heavy basics like squats, deadlifts, military press and flat/incline presses with 3-4 detail exercises thrown in depending on the part trained.  

I was never very athletic growing up and into my early 20s.  At the start of 2010 I decided I had had enough of being a fat ass and dropped around 120-130 lbs over the past few years.  Once I started eating more I grew quite easily while still dropping BF.  Numbers won't be all that impress to some but I'll post them up if I feel like it.  The weight isn't everything, its what you get out of it that matters.

Food will be logged daily to keep me honest.  Protein will be high, coming from eggs/egg whites, chicken, tilapia and steak with weight gainer shakes post workout and casein shakes nightly before bed.  Carbs will be moderate coming from oatmeal and brown/white rice.  Fats are low to moderate coming from good sources like almonds and olive oil plus what I get from eggs and red meat.

Hang on, its going to be a bumpy, hellishly intense ride and not for the faint of heart!  If you weren't motivated yet, watch this and tell me it doesn't make you want to go tear it up at the gym.






YouTube Video


----------



## easymoneymike (Mar 11, 2012)

The support supps:







From left to right:

Optimum Perfor-maxx multivitamin, Optimum Casein
Scivation Xtend, CEM liquidex, Prami
Universal Real Gains, krill oil, Vit C, Vit D & calcium mix, probiotics
Universal Shock Therapy, AA EFX Kre-alkalyn creatine
Jack3D, Muscletech Neurocore, IML Advanced Cycle Support


----------

